

A Beer Drinkers View of the VC Industry - bbalfour
http://genuinevc.com/archives/2010/9/7/a-beer-drinkers-view-of-the-venture-industry.html

======
devmonk
I like the post.

That said, I don't agree necessarily with generalizations (aka g13n's) about
the beer industry.

While microbreweries are definitely (by necessity) commonly more focused on
selling local and often focused on brewing more of one certain kind of beer
than others, I think that focus just happens out of practicality and
circumstance. Investing money in a company does not have as many concerns
related to distribution and you don't have to worry about on-hand materials,
method, and talent in the same ways. So, it's not as natural and common-sense
to focus in those ways.

It is a good idea for _any_ business (including the business of investing
money) to either focus locally on a target market with a targetted
product/service (like a great ale) or to focus on the market majority (like a
cheap, drinkable beer). But, I think this specific comparison to VC is a
stretch.

But, a thoughtful post nonetheless!

------
devmonk
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672033>

